# Merlin Ti fork?



## shanghai_tim (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I stumbled onto an auction on the Bay with a BIN and I impulsively bought it. The seller claims it is a rare Merlin Extralight Ti fork (check out the link). If it is a Ti fork, I am hopeful it turns out to be a good deal.

My question is: Is the seller correct? Did Merlin make a Ti fork?

I would appreciate any help.

Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&item=200266168952


----------



## stig.silver (Oct 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure older Merlins were supplied with Ti forks. I think they realised though that Ti is just not as good as carbon fiber for forks. Ti forks are usually regarded as being too flexy and chattery. (Never tried one personally, just what I've heard and read) Added to that the expense and difficulty in manufacturing them due to the fact that they are made from different stock tubing than frames would explain why all of their bikes sport CF forks now.
That said Moratti still makes a Ti fork. Very spendy though!

I'd be curious to know what your impressions are after you ride with the new fork as i have a Merlin CR 6/4 and I quite like the idea of going pure Ti. Already have my eye on a Ti seatpost and stem. What bike are you going to use it with?

There is an image of a nice Cyrene here that definitely has a Ti fork, not sure if it's an original Merlin one though. Try ringing Merlin directly.
http://www.merlinbike.com/gallery/

Plus here's a link to a cool track bike with Ti everything! hard to tell if the fork is by Merlin though.
http://pedaldamnit.blogspot.com/2007/04/blackbird-custom-merlin-track-bike.html


----------



## shanghai_tim (Oct 21, 2008)

Dear stig.silver,

Thanks for the information. And thanks for the links. I was starting to wonder if I made a mistake in buying the fork when no one posted a reply for several days. I will take your advice on ringing Merlin when I get the fork.

When I get around to it, I will try the fork on a 2001 LS Tuscany. But to do so, I will first need to get a 1 1/8" to 1" devolution converter kit for my CK headset. Since it was an impulse buy, I didn't think through everything for the conversion when I bought it. I am hopeful it will work out.

I will send an update after I test ride the Ti fork.

Thanks again.


----------



## tempeteOntheRoad (Dec 21, 2001)

I think you did well with this fork.

I know a few people who would love to put this kind of fork on their older steel 1 inch frame...

Spicer bikes has also ti road forks... They look great. I'm considering replacing my carbon fork with Ti when I ever feel it is time to do so...


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=340&page=8&highlight=merlin

it appears Merlin made some.
for some reason some pics are not showing up for me.


----------

